# coyote tails



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Coyote is in my top 3 for sure.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

The tail is good but the under belly fur is really awesome from my experience as well.

To be honest I got tired of messing with salting stuff anymore so I just clip off as close to the hide as possible into clumps about the size of my finger then zip tie the base of the fiber into a bunch. It takes a little longer to do initially. It you don’t have to mess with salting and drying.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=tanned+tails&_from=R40&_trksid=m4084.l1313&_nkw=tanned+tails


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a couple on my place I need to make into tying material.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I keep a yote tail on my tying desk at all times.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

What are you guys using them for? Collars? Instead of arctic fox or similar? I looked at link on eBay. good price for that stuff. Fly shop wants $5 for a small clump. It looked sweet and I was thinking about buying some but the eBay price for a whole tail was smoking in comparison.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

This is my coyote clouser i use quite often. Sl45 #4 I also use it in tarpon muddlers, all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I’ve got some more at the house that either has coyote or is full yote like my clouser.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Rick hambric said:


> This is my coyote clouser i use quite often. Sl45 #4 I also use it in tarpon muddlers, all kinds of stuff.
> View attachment 61238



So in that respect you are using in place of bucktail. For the muddlers, under the deer hair head in front of whatever tail material?


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I use a small bunch of yote as a core in the tail. Helps keep marabou from fouling. It will flair a little but nothing like deer hair.


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

Yote crab


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

shb said:


> https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=tanned+tails&_from=R40&_trksid=m4084.l1313&_nkw=tanned+tails


 Darn I wish I'd seen this before all the work


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

you guys using just the tails or whole skins?


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> I shot a coyote this afternoon and it had nice fur so I took the tail home and cut it off the bone and salted it down. It looks like it would be good for some flies. I've used squirrel tail and pheasant tail but never used a coyote tail
> View attachment 61170


I was once told by a prominent fly tyer that all types of fur have potential. He said that in general, animals that make a living around water are best for tying flies that shed water on the back cast. (Polar Bear fur is awesome for this if you can get it legally) other fur, like hare's ear absorbs and holds water which makes it great for sunk flies. Some fur, like elk hair is hollow and is great for floating flies. Coyote looks to be a finer hair and probably helps with movement. So again, different furs have different virtues.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

timogleason said:


> you guys using just the tails or whole skins?


I just get a tail. Order mine from waters west or pick one up at a shop/show. Typically the yotes in south ga don’t have the same long thick fur. The northern dogs have better fur. Hence why I buy mine.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I use coyote for all manner of wings, tails, collars, heads etc. Has limitless use for redfish/bonefish/tarpon stuff in my opinion.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

texasag07 said:


> The tail is good but the under belly fur is really awesome from my experience as well.
> 
> To be honest I got tired of messing with salting stuff anymore so I just clip off as close to the hide as possible into clumps about the size of my finger then zip tie the base of the fiber into a bunch. It takes a little longer to do initially. It you don’t have to mess with salting and drying.


Holding them still while you clip their belly is tricky...just sayen


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

We got lotta critters down here in Dixie. I never bother with gray squirrels, ratcoons, possums, gray fox and bob and domestic cats... I do use the fox squirrels, black squirrels, yotes, deer hides.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

I learned something from this thread, thanks guys. Also, don't search "fox tail' on ebay. Or do if you're into that sorta thing lol.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

You can use yote tail and fur just about anywhere you want. the gray underfur makes good shrimp bodies, soft body fur can be spun in a loop for a head, use it for a quan tail, or in a gurgler. The possibilities are endless and up to the person holding the bobbin....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 61340
> View attachment 61342
> View attachment 61344
> View attachment 61346
> You can use yote tail and fur just about anywhere you want. the gray underfur makes good shrimp bodies, soft body fur can be spun in a loop for a head, use it for a quan tail, or in a gurgler. The possibilities are endless and up to the person holding the bobbin....


Thanks Rick
I fond some fur on the floor after wrestling with the tail and a sharp knfe, it looked like i could spin it. Cant wait to get to the vise but I'm going bird hunting tomorrow. Can you tie anything wit quail feathers


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sublime said:


> I have a couple on my place I need to make into tying material.


if you dont live too far i can come and make that happen


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Thanks Rick
> I fond some fur on the floor after wrestling with the tail and a sharp knfe, it looked like i could spin it. Cant wait to get to the vise but I'm going bird hunting tomorrow. Can you tie anything wit quail feathers


Don’t see why not. Never have before. Every natural fur and feather has a use somewhere..


----------



## Carson S (Jan 5, 2019)

timogleason said:


> What are you guys using them for? Collars? Instead of arctic fox or similar? I looked at link on eBay. good price for that stuff. Fly shop wants $5 for a small clump. It looked sweet and I was thinking about buying some but the eBay price for a whole tail was smoking in comparison.


I know of a wedsite you can get a whole coyote tail for about 8 bucks and a fox tail for 10


----------



## Carson S (Jan 5, 2019)

KingFlySC said:


> I learned something from this thread, thanks guys. Also, don't search "fox tail' on ebay. Or do if you're into that sorta thing lol.


This got me


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Carson S said:


> This got me


lol, its certainly not what I expected to see searching for fly tying materials.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

KingFlySC said:


> lol, its certainly not what I expected to see searching for fly tying materials.


Damn it. My curiosity got the better of me "What could be so bad on Ebay?"I reasoned. Still, that might be a good gift for an anal retentive fly tyer. I know plenty of those.


----------

